
Don't Quit Your Job to Chase Your Dream (Do This Instead) - halov
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dont-quit-your-job-chase-dream-do-instead-jeff-goins
======
theresnochoice
I don't think you have anything to do with it, but why would you ever style a
quote exactly like the streamers? I almost skipped it...

